# Steve Logan



## Tom

I like him, but i don't know if he has enough physical skill to be a true backup PG. He might be too limited in what he can provide the offense.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Logan was a steal. Arenas also loves him. Arenas actually goes to him for advice.


----------



## onetwo88

That's actually not good news, I'd rather hear that Logan goes to Arenas for advice...


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Logan is a true point guard...Arenas is a shooting guard turned point guard.


----------



## STING

Just my opinion, but I think teams get to caught up in size sometimes. It is a huge asset in any other position, but at point guard, shooting, passing, and ballhandling all come before 3 inches of difference. I think Logan is a great player, but unfortunatly he might not get the chance to prove he can play with the big boys if he gets caught behind a six foot point guard.


----------



## Marcus13

*Erm*

YOu guys alreadu have Blaylock...now you kinda need size in your lineup


----------



## STING

*Re: Erm*



> Originally posted by *Marcus13 *
> YOu guys alreadu have Blaylock...now you kinda need size in your lineup


We are talking about the point guard position here, they need size in the frontcourt. They aren't going to expect a PG to crash the boards and block shots anyway.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

*Re: Erm*



> Originally posted by *Marcus13 *
> YOu guys alreadu have Blaylock...now you kinda need size in your lineup



Doe mookie even play basketball anymore?


----------



## Jason Caffeine

he rotted the warrior's bench last year and he's gone now. contract is up.


----------



## NISMO

*MOOKIE CAN PLAY AS MUCH GOLF AS HE WANTS NOW...*

He can play golf all he wants now..


----------



## fury29

Mookie sucks, he's gone, Arenas played point till AZ so he has some natural point guard in him. That makes him a point guard turned shooting guard turned point guard, I think! 

Logan is a nice back up and I think he will do well. He's got confidence and an attitude(good attitude). I like him.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

I thought Arenas was going to be a backup to Jrich. I heard that Jiri Welsch would be starting.


PG:Jiri Welsch/Steve Logan
SG:Jason richardson/Gilbert Arenas
SF:Mike Dunleavy/Troy Murphy
PF:Antawn Jamsion/Danny fortson
C:erik Dampier/Adonal Foyle


----------



## STING

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> I thought Arenas was going to be a backup to Jrich. I heard that Jiri Welsch would be starting.
> 
> 
> PG:Jiri Welsch/Steve Logan
> SG:Jason richardson/Gilbert Arenas
> SF:Mike Dunleavy/Troy Murphy
> PF:Antawn Jamsion/Danny fortson
> C:erik Dampier/Adonal Foyle


I would make the lineup

PG: Jiri Welsch/Steve Logan and/or Gilbert Arenas
SG: Jason Richardson/ Glibert Arenas
SF: Antwan Jamison/ Mike Dunleavy
PF: Danny Fortson
C: Erick Dampier/ Adonal Foyle

They need to figure out something else at the Power forward position, even if Fortson proves he can play, he needs a backup


----------



## fury29

you guys got the lineups all goofy
PG-Arenas/Logan
2G-J-Rich/Welsch/Sura
3G-Dunleavy/Mills/Welsch
4G-Jamison/Murphy/Whoever we get when we trade Fortson
5 - Foyle/Whoever we get for trading Damp I hope

That's what they are saying for now.


----------



## STING

> Originally posted by *fury29 *
> you guys got the lineups all goofy
> PG-Arenas/Logan
> 2G-J-Rich/Welsch/Sura
> 3G-Dunleavy/Mills/Welsch
> 4G-Jamison/Murphy/Whoever we get when we trade Fortson
> 5 - Foyle/Whoever we get for trading Damp I hope
> 
> That's what they are saying for now.


Yeah i know thats what they are saying, I just put down my ideal lineup. I really think Jamison would be able to play better at the 3, and Fortson is the best they have to play the 4. They could make a good trade though.


----------



## mindnsoul

> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> I really think Jamison would be able to play better at the 3, and Fortson is the best they have to play the 4. They could make a good trade though.


Jamison would make a better 4. Just take a look at his numbers in the 00-01 season. He was able to produce two 50+ pt games that same season also. Last season at the 3 spot, he did pitiful. Hopefully Fortson will be shipped out soon for some good role players.


----------



## dirty bruce

steve logan = mahmoud abdul-rauf


----------



## mindnsoul

> Originally posted by *dirty bruce *
> steve logan = mahmoud abdul-rauf


Mahmoud! Mahmoud! Mahmoud is on fire! hahaha I remember Berman saying that on Sportscenter one time. I wish Logan would be half the player Chris Jackson was in his prime.


----------



## Pure Scorer

*steve logan*

i think of steve logan = tim hardaway would be a better comparison..
hey come to think of it i think gs is trying to resurrect run tmc...
if they start logan theyll have a poor mans run tmc...

logan - looks like tim hardaway, both are scoring pgs...
dunleavy:mullin - both white guys who can shoot the lights out..
richardson:richmond - uh... their last names both start with rich is the only similarity i can think of..


----------



## mindnsoul

*Re: steve logan*



> Originally posted by *Pure Scorer *
> i think of steve logan = tim hardaway would be a better comparison..
> hey come to think of it i think gs is trying to resurrect run tmc...
> if they start logan theyll have a poor mans run tmc...
> 
> logan - looks like tim hardaway, both are scoring pgs...
> dunleavy:mullin - both white guys who can shoot the lights out..
> richardson:richmond - uh... their last names both start with rich is the only similarity i can think of..


I haven't seen Steve Logan play, but I doubt he has the ball handling skills Hardaway has or else maybe he would've been drafted higher or the scouting reports would've said something about it. The only similarity I see with the two are body structure with Logan being a couple inches shorter. Sure Logan scored a lot at the college level, but so did Stoudamire, and Logan doesn't have the quickness Hardaway & Stoudamire have since the knock on Logan is his lack of speed or someone his size.

But hey, I'll wait til the season begins. Maybe Logan will suprise all and produce. I hope he will.


----------



## Bearcat

You guys have absolutly no idea what you have in Steve Logan so i guess i must inform the masses... I have seen him play over and over and he is gonna light it up in the pros just like he did in college ball because his skills are so polished they cant really be stopped by a defender... 

Its really hard to compare him with other players because his body and style of play is so unique. He was pretty chubby when he was younger and he was actually 5'9 and 220 pounds(!!!) when he showed up at Cincy as a freshman. He was always able to get away with the extra fat he carried on him and was always the best player around... He was his HS team MVP and the team leader even tho his team had 2 other bigtime players on it in Sam Clancy(USC and just drafted) and Steve Lepore(Wake Forest). Growin up he had always gotten away with the fat because he had incredible skills when it came to dribbling, passing, shooting threes and of course free throws(91% as a senior in HS) but he didnt really start to explode until his sophmore year when coach Huggins got all over him about being in poor shape. He started working out a ton after that and when his JR season came up he had gotten a LOT faster and a lot quicker and had dropped a ton of weight. The increased speed and quickness added to his skills became really hard to stop for pretty much all opposing defenders. It was at this time that he started up a 50+ game double digit scoring streak... He also moved over to the shooting guard slot during his JR season so Cincy could get both him and Satterfield on the floor in their backcourt at the same time. This 1 single season is where "experts" came up with the whacked out idea that he was a "shooting guard in a pg's body". I guess since his game had finally started to explode they belived it was because he had moved over to the shooting guard slot when in reality it was the weight loss and increased speed that led to the much improved game he showed... He grew 2 inches while at Cincy while also losing a majority of the fat he had always carried around on him to end up at 5'11 and 1/2 inches in shoes(which is what the NBA uses) by the time he measured in at the Chicago combine and he now plays at around 195 pounds. 

Its really hard to figure out who i would compare him to tho since his body and style of play is so unique. When trying to come up with a comparison to other players i guess id have to go with Tim Hardaway altho the skill package is definatly different. The body is almost the exact same size and build but Hardaway had more speed and quickness comin out of UTEP. Someone earlier said they doubted Logan had the ball handling skills like a Hardaway but that is definatly not the case! Logan has by far the best ball handling skills of all the point guards in this past draft. Here are a few examples... 

He was the only point guard taken in the draft that had a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio last season. Only Logan managed to do it out of all the PGs drafted and not only that he managed to be one of the very few college players to average a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio on his entire college career... The last PG drafted by the NBA with a 2 to 1 assist over his entire college career was Andre Miller... Tim Hardaway also pulled off a 2 to 1 over his entire college career... Not many are able to pull it off tho and very few guys are even able manage a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio for a single season let alone an entire career... 

Logan had 18 games over the past 3 seasons where had had 0 turnovers while Jay Williams for example only managed 1 zero turnover game during the same 3 season span. Logan was able to play 3 games in a row without a single turnover at one point which is almost unheard of when it comes to point guards and NCAA basketball...

Logan outscored Southern Miss 41-37 by himself(!!!) this past season while also adding in 9 assists and ZERO turnovers while doing it... That is like Wilt scoring 100 points kinda incredible when it comes to a display of ballahandling skills... 

This all must be taken into context too... Logan was THE man on Cincy. They had no other offensive threats whatsoever and every single team they faced threw absolutly every man they had and every style of defense they could come up with in Logans face. Even with every defense aimed at stopping him he was still able to throw down his 2 to 1. And he was the leading scorer on the 1st team All American team while doing it at the same time...

In a straight comparison of skills coming out of college i would definatly have to give Hardaway the advantage in speed, quickness and of course the crossover. Logan has a good crossover but it just cant compete with what Tim had. Its hard to really find many people who could compare with Hardaways crossover tho... Tim was definatly better then Logan at driving to the basket since he was faster and the crossover was better. While Logan cant match Hardaways penetration game he is definatly the better shooter coming out of college. Logan shot 87% from the line this last season, 88% from the line the season before that and even shot 91% as a senior in HS. Logan also has a tendency to get hot and hit every shot he throws up. When he catches fire like this he will shoot from like 7 or 8 feet from behind the college three point line. I think this is what got him labeled as a long range shooter by some when in fact dribbling or shooting free throws are his most polished skillz. He can rain threes from pretty much half court when he gets hot but its definatly not the backbone of his game... Over time Logan has mastered a midrange fadeaway game ala Jordan/Kobe to make up for his lack of top level speed. 

What his game has evolved into is pretty unique and it what makes him hard to compare with other players. He has pretty much come down to a system of what he does now and he definatly has it mastered. If you dont guard him on the outide he will be more then content hitting open threes and often. So usually most defend him up close and tight. Once his man is doing this and playing up close on him he then starts to drive and then drive and then drive some more. Since he isnt the fastest guy in the world he doesnt always make it all the way to the hoop. This is where the midrange game comes into effect. When he doesnt make it all the way to the hoop he stops and takes little 10 to 15 foot fadaway jumpers. He has learned to use glass a ton like old school players and he has really mastered this little combination series of moves and skills to where its just absolute money on offense. Over time he has seemed to learn all the tricks and now gets off his fadeaway pretty much whenever he wants it when the initial drive doesnt take him all the way to the basket. At the same time if you foul him while he goes about doing his thing he is a near 90% shooter and makes you pay bigtime. This is pretty much the basis of his game. The ability to knock down threes if you leave him open, the ability to drive if you defend him and if he doesnt get all the way to the hoop he has a 2nd mode of attack that is almost undefendable. The midrange fadeaway... Add in deadly free throw shooting and a tendency to NEVER turn the ball over and it really starts to add up on a defender. They can slow him down some but stopping him has more to do with just hoping he has a bad day and misses some shots he normally makes... 

So far it looks like nothing has changed too since he left Cincy... Logan led the Chicago combine before the draft in assists per game. He also managed a 7.5 assist to TO ratio while doing it! Then there is the summer league games since then... Have you looked at the numbers the rookie PGs have thrown down? Its the same as it ever was... Logan is the only rook with a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio in the summer leagues and a lot of the other rooks actually had more turnovers then assists so far... He of course also hit every single free throw he took in Summer league while also knocking down 50% of his threes at the same time... His game cant be defended yet no one has figured it out yet... Go figure! 

Arenas is a quality player and should make a great Bobby Jackson type comin off the bench. He is going to have to get used to this roll because Logans skills cant be stopped on the floor and that is where he will win the starting job. It might take a month or two but Logan will be the starter before the All Star break because he wont turn the ball over and he wont miss when he is playing the game of basketball. In the end everything must be settled on the floor and thats where he will win the job. It will take Arenas years as in plural to even get close to Logan when it comes to things like dribbling, shooting threes, shooting free throws and of course passing. Then there is the mental aspect of the game. Logan has been playing point guard since he was wearin underoos... Arenas is sooooo far away from being Logans equal on offense that he will end up losing his job eventually. His defense ability and size/speed/driving ability will make him a great Bobby Jackson type tho. He should be able to work wonders comin off the bench to push the pace... Logan tho is gonna be the starter tho, just remember you heard it here 1st! Sorry for ramblin on but no one seems to know anything about Logan... Kinda funny since you dont even seem to realize what you have yet! You got the steal of the draft and it seems to have gone over you like it didnt actually happen...


----------



## fury29

> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> Yeah i know thats what they are saying, I just put down my ideal lineup. I really think Jamison would be able to play better at the 3, and Fortson is the best they have to play the 4. They could make a good trade though.


Jamison didnt excactly shine at the 3 last year and Forston is a good rebounder but that's it. Dont forget what position Jamison was playing when he scored 50 points back to back..the 4. He would eat Fortson for lunch at the 4. I hope fort gets traded.


----------



## STING

> Originally posted by *fury29 *
> 
> 
> Jamison didnt excactly shine at the 3 last year and Forston is a good rebounder but that's it. Dont forget what position Jamison was playing when he scored 50 points back to back..the 4. He would eat Fortson for lunch at the 4. I hope fort gets traded.


You're probably right, but if it were up to me, I would give Jamison another year at the three, and let Fortson try to improve his offensive game. With the rebounding skills he has, it would be a waste to not develop anything else.

Bearcat -- Before you use the word "everybody" you should read "everybodies" posts. If you did, you would have seen that I posted about how Steve Logan DID have a chance of becoming a good pro.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

> Originally posted by *Bearcat *
> You guys have absolutly no idea what you have in Steve Logan so i guess i must inform the masses... I have seen him play over and over and he is gonna light it up in the pros just like he did in college ball because his skills are so polished they cant really be stopped by a defender...
> 
> Its really hard to compare him with other players because his body and style of play is so unique. He was pretty chubby when he was younger and he was actually 5'9 and 220 pounds(!!!) when he showed up at Cincy as a freshman. He was always able to get away with the extra fat he carried on him and was always the best player around... He was his HS team MVP and the team leader even tho his team had 2 other bigtime players on it in Sam Clancy(USC and just drafted) and Steve Lepore(Wake Forest). Growin up he had always gotten away with the fat because he had incredible skills when it came to dribbling, passing, shooting threes and of course free throws(91% as a senior in HS) but he didnt really start to explode until his sophmore year when coach Huggins got all over him about being in poor shape. He started working out a ton after that and when his JR season came up he had gotten a LOT faster and a lot quicker and had dropped a ton of weight. The increased speed and quickness added to his skills became really hard to stop for pretty much all opposing defenders. It was at this time that he started up a 50+ game double digit scoring streak... He also moved over to the shooting guard slot during his JR season so Cincy could get both him and Satterfield on the floor in their backcourt at the same time. This 1 single season is where "experts" came up with the whacked out idea that he was a "shooting guard in a pg's body". I guess since his game had finally started to explode they belived it was because he had moved over to the shooting guard slot when in reality it was the weight loss and increased speed that led to the much improved game he showed... He grew 2 inches while at Cincy while also losing a majority of the fat he had always carried around on him to end up at 5'11 and 1/2 inches in shoes(which is what the NBA uses) by the time he measured in at the Chicago combine and he now plays at around 195 pounds.
> 
> Its really hard to figure out who i would compare him to tho since his body and style of play is so unique. When trying to come up with a comparison to other players i guess id have to go with Tim Hardaway altho the skill package is definatly different. The body is almost the exact same size and build but Hardaway had more speed and quickness comin out of UTEP. Someone earlier said they doubted Logan had the ball handling skills like a Hardaway but that is definatly not the case! Logan has by far the best ball handling skills of all the point guards in this past draft. Here are a few examples...
> 
> He was the only point guard taken in the draft that had a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio last season. Only Logan managed to do it out of all the PGs drafted and not only that he managed to be one of the very few college players to average a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio on his entire college career... The last PG drafted by the NBA with a 2 to 1 assist over his entire college career was Andre Miller... Tim Hardaway also pulled off a 2 to 1 over his entire college career... Not many are able to pull it off tho and very few guys are even able manage a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio for a single season let alone an entire career...
> 
> Logan had 18 games over the past 3 seasons where had had 0 turnovers while Jay Williams for example only managed 1 zero turnover game during the same 3 season span. Logan was able to play 3 games in a row without a single turnover at one point which is almost unheard of when it comes to point guards and NCAA basketball...
> 
> Logan outscored Southern Miss 41-37 by himself(!!!) this past season while also adding in 9 assists and ZERO turnovers while doing it... That is like Wilt scoring 100 points kinda incredible when it comes to a display of ballahandling skills...
> 
> This all must be taken into context too... Logan was THE man on Cincy. They had no other offensive threats whatsoever and every single team they faced threw absolutly every man they had and every style of defense they could come up with in Logans face. Even with every defense aimed at stopping him he was still able to throw down his 2 to 1. And he was the leading scorer on the 1st team All American team while doing it at the same time...
> 
> In a straight comparison of skills coming out of college i would definatly have to give Hardaway the advantage in speed, quickness and of course the crossover. Logan has a good crossover but it just cant compete with what Tim had. Its hard to really find many people who could compare with Hardaways crossover tho... Tim was definatly better then Logan at driving to the basket since he was faster and the crossover was better. While Logan cant match Hardaways penetration game he is definatly the better shooter coming out of college. Logan shot 87% from the line this last season, 88% from the line the season before that and even shot 91% as a senior in HS. Logan also has a tendency to get hot and hit every shot he throws up. When he catches fire like this he will shoot from like 7 or 8 feet from behind the college three point line. I think this is what got him labeled as a long range shooter by some when in fact dribbling or shooting free throws are his most polished skillz. He can rain threes from pretty much half court when he gets hot but its definatly not the backbone of his game... Over time Logan has mastered a midrange fadeaway game ala Jordan/Kobe to make up for his lack of top level speed.
> 
> What his game has evolved into is pretty unique and it what makes him hard to compare with other players. He has pretty much come down to a system of what he does now and he definatly has it mastered. If you dont guard him on the outide he will be more then content hitting open threes and often. So usually most defend him up close and tight. Once his man is doing this and playing up close on him he then starts to drive and then drive and then drive some more. Since he isnt the fastest guy in the world he doesnt always make it all the way to the hoop. This is where the midrange game comes into effect. When he doesnt make it all the way to the hoop he stops and takes little 10 to 15 foot fadaway jumpers. He has learned to use glass a ton like old school players and he has really mastered this little combination series of moves and skills to where its just absolute money on offense. Over time he has seemed to learn all the tricks and now gets off his fadeaway pretty much whenever he wants it when the initial drive doesnt take him all the way to the basket. At the same time if you foul him while he goes about doing his thing he is a near 90% shooter and makes you pay bigtime. This is pretty much the basis of his game. The ability to knock down threes if you leave him open, the ability to drive if you defend him and if he doesnt get all the way to the hoop he has a 2nd mode of attack that is almost undefendable. The midrange fadeaway... Add in deadly free throw shooting and a tendency to NEVER turn the ball over and it really starts to add up on a defender. They can slow him down some but stopping him has more to do with just hoping he has a bad day and misses some shots he normally makes...
> 
> So far it looks like nothing has changed too since he left Cincy... Logan led the Chicago combine before the draft in assists per game. He also managed a 7.5 assist to TO ratio while doing it! Then there is the summer league games since then... Have you looked at the numbers the rookie PGs have thrown down? Its the same as it ever was... Logan is the only rook with a 2 to 1 assist to TO ratio in the summer leagues and a lot of the other rooks actually had more turnovers then assists so far... He of course also hit every single free throw he took in Summer league while also knocking down 50% of his threes at the same time... His game cant be defended yet no one has figured it out yet... Go figure!
> 
> Arenas is a quality player and should make a great Bobby Jackson type comin off the bench. He is going to have to get used to this roll because Logans skills cant be stopped on the floor and that is where he will win the starting job. It might take a month or two but Logan will be the starter before the All Star break because he wont turn the ball over and he wont miss when he is playing the game of basketball. In the end everything must be settled on the floor and thats where he will win the job. It will take Arenas years as in plural to even get close to Logan when it comes to things like dribbling, shooting threes, shooting free throws and of course passing. Then there is the mental aspect of the game. Logan has been playing point guard since he was wearin underoos... Arenas is sooooo far away from being Logans equal on offense that he will end up losing his job eventually. His defense ability and size/speed/driving ability will make him a great Bobby Jackson type tho. He should be able to work wonders comin off the bench to push the pace... Logan tho is gonna be the starter tho, just remember you heard it here 1st! Sorry for ramblin on but no one seems to know anything about Logan... Kinda funny since you dont even seem to realize what you have yet! You got the steal of the draft and it seems to have gone over you like it didnt actually happen...


----------



## The OUTLAW

heh heh heh

Well I think that Logan was a steal as well as my fellow bearcat. I have seen Logan play repeatedly and he has outplayed every point guard I have ever seen him up against. But if you don't think he can play I'm sure My Cavs can find a spot for him.


----------

